# Late November foal, or will she pop in Jan 2008??



## Kylie (Oct 11, 2007)

Typical mare, cant get enough!

She was served mid Dec 2006 by my Mini Pony stallion, he was sold & left Wa in Feb 2007... she came in season but only for 2 days, not her "normal" cycle in Feb, so was served by my Mini Horse stallion.

She's 35", Mini Pony is 31" & Mini Horse stallion is 32.5".

Reckon it'll be a late Nov foal (would be due in 6 wks time), or i got to wait till Jan?

She's rather a "long" mare, very roomy so doesnt show as big as more compact mares. Not her 1st foal neither, she's a older broody.

Yesterday, 10th Oct.












What she normally looks like, lol.

March 2007.






Other shows lately....


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 11, 2007)

I just have to say "WOW"!! She sure is gorgeous!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Kylie (Oct 11, 2007)

Sassy'sMom said:


> I just have to say "WOW"!! She sure is gorgeous!! :new_shocked:



Thankyou kindly. She's a lovely mare, sure she has her faults, but i love her none the less.



:


----------



## Kylie (Oct 12, 2007)

****bump****


----------



## Kylie (Oct 23, 2007)

*New piccies....... what do you all think?*

15th Oct.











Today, 23rd Oct.






Sunday, 21st Oct.


----------



## MInx (Oct 23, 2007)

*



: What a lovely mare! I'm saying November 1st-15th, a healthy colored up nice headed filly!*

She's one I'd love to watch..keep us posted, ya here?

Maxine


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 23, 2007)

She is gorgeous. I am not a good person to ask as my mare had a false pregnancy this year and i was convinced I saw movement right to the end. lol. I just have to ask what her bag is like? She definitely looks lie she is growing and changing.


----------



## Kylie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Thankyou both kindly.*

She's either due 22nd Nov or 26th Jan so its a big wait for the latter, lol.

She is just a really nice mare so i look foward to this baby.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 23, 2007)

IMO, the way her belly looks in today's pic, I'd say November, she looks too big and low to be over 2 months away.. How much udder development does she have?


----------



## Kylie (Oct 24, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> IMO, the way her belly looks in today's pic, I'd say November, she looks too big and low to be over 2 months away.. How much udder development does she have?


Thankyou.

I will post a pic of her udder tomorrow, she's "enlarged" but she's not bagged up as such. :saludando:


----------



## Lena1 (Oct 24, 2007)

From your pics I would have to say November.

You have a stunning girl there



:

Where in Australia are you?

Karen

Australia


----------



## Kylie (Oct 24, 2007)

Lena1 said:


> From your pics I would have to say November.
> 
> You have a stunning girl there
> 
> ...


*Hi Karen, thanks.*

Im in Western Aust, a small Wheatbelt town called York, yep, in the dry dusty country, lol.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 24, 2007)

What a pretty lady! I would say around our yanks Thanksgiving time! 11/22 or there about.


----------



## minih (Oct 24, 2007)

I am going to go against the norm here and say that foal will not go in November, but later. I have a mare that is built a lot like your mare, longer in the body and she is due in mid January at the earliest. She looks to be about the same as your mare, and she is kinda puffy in front where they normally bag, but nothing else. This will be her first. The only difference is yours looks to have dropped slightly in one of the hay pics, so could I call a December baby?


----------



## Kylie (Oct 24, 2007)

minih said:


> I am going to go against the norm here and say that foal will not go in November, but later. I have a mare that is built a lot like your mare, longer in the body and she is due in mid January at the earliest. She looks to be about the same as your mare, and she is kinda puffy in front where they normally bag, but nothing else. This will be her first. The only difference is yours looks to have dropped slightly in one of the hay pics, so could I call a December baby?


Thanks. :saludando:

Would love to see pics of your mare please, i love belly pics, lol. :bgrin


----------



## Kylie (Oct 24, 2007)

Pics taken today.











Hope this is not too graffic, if so please let me know & i'll remove.


----------



## Kylie (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hi all.... updated pics, sorry to bore you all.



*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm still going to stick with the November baby..

From her profile pics it looks like right in front of her udder is 'swollen' compared to her actual bag.. My appy mare swells right in front of her udder for 3 weeks prior to actually filling her udder, udder usually fills about 3-7 days prior to her foaling...

This is my girl about 3 weeks prior to foaling compared to your girl:









See what I mean, how she's swollen right in front there?

Two weeks prior:









One week prior:









and finally the day/night of foaling:









She was even bigger in the udder come actually foaling, but you can see how she swelled in front and never really filled from front to back until the day she foaled.. Her udders were swollen at the bottom but soft at the top until just a few hours before she laid down and foaled..


----------



## Kylie (Oct 29, 2007)

*Wow Lucky-C-Acres-Minis, thankyou for the series of photos! I really enjoy looking at different mares, different stages during pregnancy... its interesting. :saludando: *

Lovely mare, what did she end up having?

Ok, reading Rayne's foaling log book from 2005 & 2005..... 2005 she foaled with very little udder, teats not down.

2006, at foaling, teats slightly changed & dropped a little...... so basically she might not bag up much, otherwise she might like your lovely mare.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 29, 2007)

She ended up having a big ole colt, 10 days or so over her expected due date.. At foaling she was so big and tight in the udder that when she moved she'd squirt milk..






Last year she foaled a colt with just the front of her udder swollen, nothing really going on with the actual bag/teat area until after she foaled.. From the notes you have on her, sounds like she does the thing my gal does.. Her teats did not really distend down until the day she foaled though I could express some liquid for the couple weeks prior to foaling..


----------



## Kylie (Oct 29, 2007)

*Gorgeous colt, got to be happy with that! :aktion033: *

Yes, we have the clear, slightly sticky (but not thick) honey coloured watery liquid.

This foal is just eagerly awaited, so hope all goes well.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, he was the first foal for us sired by our stallion so he too was eagerly awaited for.. lol

Lacey had very sticky liquid for three weeks and finally turned white the night she foaled


----------



## Kylie (Oct 29, 2007)

*Thanks again Lucky-C-Acres-Minis.*


----------



## Kylie (Nov 4, 2007)

*Updated pics from today, 5th Nov. She's "meant" to be due 22nd Nov, or 26th Jan.*

















http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p148/re...new_5thnov3.jpg


----------



## Devon (Nov 4, 2007)

Id say very soon judging by her belly drop.

Heres a Photo Lesson with Sweetgrass.

She is at 3 months :











Then 2 Months :






Then 3 Days (Notice her Belly "V" and Drop compared to above very obvious.:






Then 2 Hours Before



She doesnt look wide really at all notice how relaxed her tummy is and dropped:






For Fun this is 3 1/2 Months after baby ready to show more.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 5, 2007)

Boy I'd like to give you something positive to go by but these mares are

enough to drive you crazy......

Our mare had her vet check up and the vet said any day.....

She came 2 months and 2 days later.....

However, I have to say she looked very simliar to what your mare looks like now.

I know you're anxious to get that baby on the ground but Mom's know best....

She'll pop it out when it's thru cooking.

Good Luck!


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 5, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> What a pretty lady! I would say around our yanks Thanksgiving time! 11/22 or there about.


I'd be listening to this...shes a Good'un


----------



## Kylie (Nov 5, 2007)

*Thanks everyone, this forum is full of helpful kind people.



*

I'm a little worried though, even though Rayne has had plenty of foals, reason being is the stallion that Rayne is in foal to, an outside mare he covered lastyear foaled on Sat (her due date) but sadly, the placenta was expelled first & the foal, a very large pinto colt was stuck & wasnt able to be pulled out, he had to be removed in a horrible way as im sure most of you would know.





So im worried, but i know i shouldnt be as the mare Angel was a maiden, whereas Rayne is a proven broodie.

(im just a worry wart



).

But thanks again everyone.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you had her vet checked and are you sure she is pregnant? She looks just like my mare did this year except my mare was bigger. She even had white milk in a stream and it turns out she wasn't even pregnant. I would just expect to see a bit more bag at this time. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 5, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Have you had her vet checked and are you sure she is pregnant? She looks just like my mare did this year except my mare was bigger. She even had white milk in a stream and it turns out she wasn't even pregnant. I would just expect to see a bit more bag at this time. Sorry to be a downer.



No, your not being a downer.





I didnt have her vet checked as the vet i had at the time, wasnt able to do an "internal", but yes, definetly preg, she has not returned in season at all & runs with my stallion.

I have her "Foaling Info Card" from 2003 & in 2005 the comments were "Very little udder, teats not down, no change to foaling", this was the night before foaling.

2006 comments were "Teats slightly changed & dropped alittle".

Rayne is a long backed roomy mare & i've known her since 2003 & when she's been preg, she never gets very big.


----------



## albahurst (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a mare I was questioning about lack of bag and so I contacted my vet with the question as to why very little bag so close to foaling? His comment was that some mares just don't bag up until they foal. When the foal is passed through the birth canal, the hormone oxytocin is produced which will stimulate the milk production. (Hope I am writing this correctly- but to the best of my recollection). So, don't worry about lack of bag- especially with her history- she will produce a bag when the foal is born, if not before.

In order to ease your mind just a bit- have you considered putting her on a foaling monitor to alert you to when she is in the foaling position? Boy, that has sure given us piece of mind.

Keep us posted!!! Babies are soooooooo fun!





Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch

KS


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm still putting my *money* down on a November foal and wouldn't really surprise me if you went out one morning or mid-night check and found a baby.. lol My girls are notorius for that! I've foaled down 7-8 foals and have yet to actually catch a foaling, never fails I'm always 5-10 minutes late! lol


----------



## Kylie (Nov 5, 2007)

*Thanks albahurst, yes i've heard & dealt with mini mare (& bigger mares, lol), not bagging up till the foal is born.... mares hey, the suspense!*

Im putting the foaling alarm on her on the weekend, i cant pick it up until then.





Lol Lucky-C-Acres-Minis, i just being impatient!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 6, 2007)

My mare never came back into season either and ran with the stallion. I finally talked my vet into palpating her and no baby. OH! You just never know.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 7, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> My mare never came back into season either and ran with the stallion. I finally talked my vet into palpating her and no baby. OH! You just never know.



*I will no let my vet palpate her, its just not worth the risk.*

However, she most certainly is preg, unless its an alien inside, the foal is very active & Rayne's tummy has changed shape.

This mare has had many foals & all her "signs" are the exact same.

Thanks.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 7, 2007)

*Pics from today.*


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Nov 7, 2007)

I vote for November!!! Pretty mare you've got there, can't wait to see her baby.

Jodi


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh look at the pointy belly! I still say around the 3rd week or so of Nov.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 7, 2007)

Does the area in front of her teats (what you can see in her profile shot right in the flank area)






feel swollen? On our appy girl her's felt like two fist size 'rocks' and then filled up her actual bag/teats not long before she foaled..

I'm going to say she'll pop on November 24th..


----------



## Kylie (Nov 7, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Does the area in front of her teats (what you can see in her profile shot right in the flank area)
> 
> feel swollen? On our appy girl her's felt like two fist size 'rocks' and then filled up her actual bag/teats not long before she foaled..
> 
> I'm going to say she'll pop on November 24th..


*Yep theres definitely odema swelling there...... *

I have named the foal November Rayne, so she better foal BEFORE the start of Dec, lol.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, she is beautiful and I look forward to seeing her baby. Love the name!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 7, 2007)

I think it will also be a November baby and could be earlier than November 22nd. I see the V in her stomach, won't be too much longer now.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 7, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> I think it will also be a November baby and could be earlier than November 22nd. I see the V in her stomach, won't be too much longer now.


*Thanks Danielle..... her "milk" is not white yet, but when i do a strip test onto a bit of black plastic, its not "see through" now, very honey coloured.....*


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 7, 2007)

It can change colors in a matter of hours so to me it's not the best indicator or it can be white for longer too. Isn't mare stare fun OH! What I have learnt, especially with the last foaling here this summer is to go by the PH level on pool test strips.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 10, 2007)

*Pics from today, 10th Nov.*

Her due date is 21st Nov, not the 22nd, but 1 day difference isnt no biggy! Lol.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 10, 2007)

I was wondering how she was doing. I am anxious to see her foal



, such a pretty mare. Is she getting "mushy" in the back near her tail head area?


----------



## Kylie (Nov 10, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> I was wondering how she was doing. I am anxious to see her foal
> 
> 
> 
> , such a pretty mare. Is she getting "mushy" in the back near her tail head area?



*You & me both! Lol....



*

Nothing yet, but she was a bit restless lastnight, just lots of moving about, stop, then move to other side of yard, stand around & move the other side again.

Her vulva looks strange today, up the top the lips are pushed out a little & she's slower getting "darker" inside.

As for dropping away near her tail head, no, no real difference.

I just have to be patient.


----------



## MInx (Nov 10, 2007)

*Aww, I'm falling in love with that mare! I can just imagine how she must feel, well maybe not, never had a foal



*

I still say the 15th, early morning maybe. Good luck!

Maxine


----------



## Kylie (Nov 11, 2007)

MInx said:


> *Aww, I'm falling in love with that mare! I can just imagine how she must feel, well maybe not, never had a foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks Minx.*

No changes, but very good friend has 2 mini mares due 3rd Dec.

1: big bag, milk clear liquid: she just foaled down an hour ago.

2: no bag, no liquid... both proven mares.

So it goes to show, they dont have to have milk changes, or be on time!

Hurry up Rayne, lol.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 11, 2007)

very pretty mare who does she have in her bloodline? She reminds me of my mare bond dynamo passion. she is older though so probasly not to closely related to your mare.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 12, 2007)

shadowsmystictopaz said:


> very pretty mare who does she have in her bloodline? She reminds me of my mare bond dynamo passion. she is older though so probasly not to closely related to your mare.


*Thanks.*

She's Qld bred (Australia) by Tiny Toy Pandemonium (1984) & out of Ravenslee Ebony (1984)... both have unknown parentage sadly.

She's 35".

Ok, well nothing much, she's not really agitated, but walking around her yard, standing for a bit, then wander of to the other side, stand then move again.

I saw her rub her bum quickly on the fence.... thats all, nothing exciting, yet!





Taken today.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 16, 2007)

*No news, lol.*

Waiting... waiting......


----------



## CritterCountry (Nov 16, 2007)

Since we are sharing mare bellies, here is the mare I had in 2006, 2 days before foaling..what a wierd belly!






Rayne is gorgeous! I thought she would have popped by now! Crossing fingers that you have a new foalie face to greet you in the next week!


----------



## Kylie (Nov 16, 2007)

CritterCountry said:


> Since we are sharing mare bellies, here is the mare I had in 2006, 2 days before foaling..what a wierd belly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks for the pic... lovely mare, what did she have?*

Im excited & nervous, lol......... will update when she's popped!!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Nov 16, 2007)

beautiful mare.....my favorite color...looks ready to pop to me anytime...my black & white carried hers for 12 months and had a tiny little thing...she didn't bag up either untill she foaled..but did have the edema swelling...do you have her under camera.?? Good luck....can't wait to see


----------



## Kylie (Nov 16, 2007)

yellerroseintx said:


> beautiful mare.....my favorite color...looks ready to pop to me anytime...my black & white carried hers for 12 months and had a tiny little thing...she didn't bag up either untill she foaled..but did have the edema swelling...do you have her under camera.?? Good luck....can't wait to see



*Hi there, thankyou.*

No sorry not under camera & i normally borrow a friends foaling alarm... but its currently in use.

So im doing 1 hourly checks & its killing me, lol.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 19, 2007)

*No foal yet....................*

But alarm went on her lastnight & we had 3 falsies, lol.

Some pics from today.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 19, 2007)

Just reading this thread and the suspense is killing me LOL!!

Good luck!!

Anna

ps. been giggling thinking about you all crawling around under your mares armed with your cameras! Not easy with minis - good job posh visitors didnt choose the moment to turn up!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 19, 2007)

> ps. been giggling thinking about you all crawling around under your mares armed with your cameras! Not easy with minis - good job posh visitors didnt choose the moment to turn up!!


No crawling here, just stick the camera under the belly and click


----------



## MInx (Nov 19, 2007)

*Tell her Auntie Maxine thinks it's time to get it done! Don't worry everyone calls me either Auntie Maxine or grandma..lol so then I guess that means the baby will be great grandma



*

Can't wait, this is fun for those of us not doing it





Maxine


----------



## maplegum (Nov 19, 2007)

How about now? Any baby?


----------



## Kylie (Nov 19, 2007)

maplegum said:


> How about now? Any baby?



*Nope, lol... didnt set the alarm off at all, so all day yesty & lastnight, she hasnt laid down & relaxed, poor girl!*

Hahaha Minx, it IS time to get it done, i hate waiting, lol.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 19, 2007)

Any new pictures of her??


----------



## CritterCountry (Nov 19, 2007)

Kylie said:


> CritterCountry said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are sharing mare bellies, here is the mare I had in 2006, 2 days before foaling..what a wierd belly!
> ...



Well you can read the whole foaling story here..bottom of the page is the link for the filly's gallery..enjoy!

http://crittercountry.onestopequine.net/mokey.html

I can't believe you are still waiting! Good luck and hope it's tonight!!


----------



## Kylie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks for the link CritterCountry, thats great!*

Pics from today.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 20, 2007)

ugh, looks like she's pulling the same thing my appy did!! Body said 'GO' but udder said 'NO', but that of course can change fast!!


----------



## Kylie (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> ugh, looks like she's pulling the same thing my appy did!! Body said 'GO' but udder said 'NO', but that of course can change fast!!


*Lol, thats it!*

Well she's due tomorrow...... i just hope all goes well when she drops.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 20, 2007)

> Lol, thats it!Well she's due tomorrow...... i just hope all goes well when she drops.



Yep that's it.. No matter how long you wait it's all worth it in the end when you get a healthy baby and mom!


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 20, 2007)

Any Baby yet?


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe this baby wants to be a Thanksgiving Blessing??

If so you could name it Blessing....

I cant wait to see the baby, its fun watching on the forum...

I am off to Kentucky tomorrow for the holidays but I will be checking the forum to see if it is born...


----------



## Kylie (Nov 21, 2007)

*Afternoon all... no bub yet!*

Set the alarm of once lastnight, was down "resting" for 5 mins, then back up.

Went out all day today as the kidlets had swimming lessons.. hoping to come home to a foal.

Nope.

Its warm today, 36 degree's so she cant hold on much longer surely? Lol.

Cheers.


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sure Its going to be tomorrow or Friday for sure Kylie





Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 21, 2007)

mmm with the pictures you posted yesterday I am starting to wonder if she wil go to January



. Her teats and bag dont' look like they are ready for any action just yet.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 22, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> mmm with the pictures you posted yesterday I am starting to wonder if she wil go to January
> 
> 
> 
> . Her teats and bag dont' look like they are ready for any action just yet.



*Oh gawd, dont say that!!! Lol. OH! *

I cant wait till then, lol..... anyway, she's only 1 day over, so early hours yet & as said previously, last yr she didnt get much of a bag & her teats werent down at all.





Plus her Jan due date is 9 wks away, i dont think she'll hold on that long.

Lol.... mares hey!!


----------



## Kylie (Nov 23, 2007)

*No foal yet!!!!*

* *

*
Pics from today, its 43 degrees here atm & she hates the heat.*

* *

*
*





* *

*
*





* *

*
*


----------



## Devon (Nov 24, 2007)

Kylie said:


> *No foal yet!!!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


* *

*
Whew shes gunna Go SOON her bellies really dropped too *


----------



## Diana (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been watching and can't wait to see what she has. She sure can't hold out much longer.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 24, 2007)

Her belly is sooo low



and she's definitely made progress in the udder department...

I said the 24th lol so guess I'm wrong unless she decides to pull a real fast one lol


----------



## Kylie (Nov 24, 2007)

*Lol, the foal is to be named "November Rayne"... as mum is Ravenslee Rayne & well, bub is due in November, lol.*

But its 6 more days till the end of November.... should i think of another registered name for bub? Hahahaha. OH!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 24, 2007)

How bout

Rayne Finally Falls

Finally A Lil Rayne

kidding of course!


----------



## Kylie (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hahahaha Lucky-C-Acres-Minis, "Rayne Finally Falls" is fitting also as its summer here & some "rain" would be nice, hahaha.




*

No foal still, heres some pics from this morn.











And what she use to look like, March this year, 3 wks after weaning her 2006 colt foal.

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p...e/_MG_2916.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p...e/_MG_2852.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p...e/IMG_1398.jpg


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 25, 2007)

She's really packing on the udder



so I'd definitely keep a close eye on her.. Can you extract any liquid? How does she look in the rear?


----------



## Kylie (Nov 25, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> She's really packing on the udder
> 
> 
> 
> so I'd definitely keep a close eye on her.. Can you extract any liquid? How does she look in the rear?



*She is, isnt she!



*

Yep, i extract some milk onto the back of a black plastic kitchen spoon (lol) & its creamy white..... not sticky & salty to taste.

Back end, well she's not "slack" & inside her vulva, its still pale pink in colour.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 25, 2007)

> Yep, i extract some milk onto the back of a black plastic kitchen spoon (lol) & its creamy white..... not sticky & salty to taste.


look like this?:






I haven't been real good with tasting the milk



lol


----------



## Kylie (Nov 26, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> look like this?:
> 
> I haven't been real good with tasting the milk
> 
> ...


*Not that white... more cloudy....*

Yes im not keen on tasting it, but heck, its not that bad, hahaha!!!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Kylie!

I have been watching this thread pretty close



and when you first posted the photos of her belly and udder developement. I more or less expected more udder developement for a November Foal.





So, based on her progress so far I am thinking she will have a December foal...





I know you probably dont want to hear that...






But, I think she took the second cover by your other stallion later in the year.





She looks to be progressing pretty fast now and I would almost bet she gets a FULL udder this time.



I have a mare or two here that get HUGE bags and still wait to foal another couple of weeks. I also know with the experience I have had that mares built like her can look like foaling is really near for weeks to a couple of months.





Well good luck with your greatly anticipated foal!!



I am so glad you are sharing this with us here.



I think we all go through foal withdrawls here after our foaling season is over in the US.



So keep us updated with photos as her time draws near...





Oh, what was her exact cover dates last year in January...






Jeri


----------



## Kylie (Nov 26, 2007)

HaazeMinis said:


> Hi Kylie!
> 
> I have been watching this thread pretty close
> 
> ...


*Hi, thanks heaps for your post.



*

Yes i agree, she'll get a full bag this time, im recording it on her foaling card for reference, its very interesting.

Ok, the last service by the other stallion was 17th & 18th Feb, so a late Jan foal.

Otherwise, her Dec service was 14th Dec, only the 1 day.

Lol, i imaging you are all having withdrawals, so hope its ok posting this thread..... i am just very excited!!!

Thanks heaps again.

Look forward to seeing some pics of your mini's.





Cheers,

Kylie.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Kylie





Okay, I did the claculations from the December date and she would be 347 days in foal from that breeding.





So she very well could have taken with that one cover and just going the foal in the 350 day range which a couple of my B size mares do foal within 350 day range.

Her last cover on the second breeding date in Febuary she would be 281 days in foal.



. If she "caught" with that cover then you would most likely be looking at a little over 300 day gestation..



since she is developing rapidly now in the udder department. It is a close call either way I think...





I would have the foal PQ'd since it will be close...








Do you know about how many days gestation her previous foals were born on? I find that with my experienced mares seem to follow almost the same pattern in regard to the number of days they are in foal. Give or take a few days.



That is what I find anyway in my limited experience since 2004.



I myself have never had one foal yet with a minimal udder either though and quite a few of mine have waxed big globs of wax too which is very unusal from what I hear.



I even have photos of two of them waxed...



We have also been lucky with being there for all of our foaling except for 1 thanks to our Equipage (added after the missed foal) THANKS!!! CORRINE OF MEADOWRIDGE FARM!



and Camera system which we had since we started. We monitor our mares very closely and had manged to catch every foaling except the one I mentioned above and after the EquiPage was added we have not missed any with the combination of the two together and I have gotten quite a bit more sleep too!






I also have hubby helping me Mare Stare as well so that helps alot since we do it in shifts.








I am looking forward to your mares baby



and will cross my fingers all goes well for you.





Jeri


----------



## Kylie (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks muchly again HaazeMinis.



*

2005 info: Due 23rd Sept, foaled 25th Sept 3am. Very little udder, teats not down, no change prior to foaling but was grumpy Sat.

2006: 2 days late, teats slightly changed & dropped little. 5.10am, waters broke & walked for 5 to 10mins, before foaling.

So yer, its just a waiting game isnt it, lol.





Im glad i have the foaling alarm on her, its a start & as she's in the foaling yard directly out the back, not far to travel to when we get those alarms, lol.

Thankyou again, will keep everyone up todate, till she foals!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 26, 2007)

> Thanks muchly again HaazeMinis.
> 2005 info: Due 23rd Sept, foaled 25th Sept 3am. Very little udder, teats not down, no change prior to foaling but was grumpy Sat.
> 
> 2006: 2 days late, teats slightly changed & dropped little. 5.10am, waters broke & walked for 5 to 10mins, before foaling.
> ...


Do you know when the date(s) she was bred for those years to calculate out her gestation length? I'm assuming that with the 2005 you had her due date of Sept. 23rd calculated with 342 days, so she foaled on day 344? and assuming 2006 was calculated the same way, she would have also foaled on 344 that year.. The appy mare I've been comparing your girl with carried this year's colt 358 days...


----------



## Kylie (Nov 26, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Do you know when the date(s) she was bred for those years to calculate out her gestation length? I'm assuming that with the 2005 you had her due date of Sept. 23rd calculated with 342 days, so she foaled on day 344? and assuming 2006 was calculated the same way, she would have also foaled on 344 that year.. The appy mare I've been comparing your girl with carried this year's colt 358 days...


*Yep, 342 days calculated, actually by using the Foal Calculator on the Welsh website.



*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 26, 2007)

I really can't see her holding out till January or heck mid December as fast as she's been progressing.. What were her previous foals? Fillies? Colts? Our appy mare delivered her first colt for us on day 345 and then this year's colt on day 358



Her previous owner was shocked to hear she held out that long for both colts as she had normally carried around 330 days for them, course she gave them FILLIES






lol


----------



## Kylie (Nov 26, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I really can't see her holding out till January or heck mid December as fast as she's been progressing.. What were her previous foals? Fillies? Colts? Our appy mare delivered her first colt for us on day 345 and then this year's colt on day 358
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I hope she doesnt hold off!! Lol.*

3 false alarms yesty during the day but none lastnight & the weather was windy & cool so i thought she'd proberly go then!

2006 was a colt, 2005 was a filly (reckon i'll geta filly this yr?



)

Lol about your appy mare, its always the way isnt it!!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 28, 2007)

any baby yet?


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 28, 2007)

Uh Oh,....hope she goes before December. I loved the name November Rayne


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 28, 2007)

Well if she holds off till December you could name it "Freezing Rayne" and call HER (



) Snow LMAO


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 28, 2007)

Kylie If she does hold on till December "Summer Rayne" also has a nice ring to it...


----------



## ohmt (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful mare! I've also been following this and I'm just going to say that I'm going with the later date. I had a mare this year that was FULLY BAGGED for 2 months. And she was HUGE. Now imagine me getting up every hour during the night for TWO MONTHS to watch this mare. And then I missed the foaling when she finally had it. A huge 21.5" filly out of a bitty little 29.5" mare. She was born 4 weeks late (and this mare had foaled 4 times before all around 330 days) and was very mature right away. She is now only 25.75" at 6 months. I had a bunch of mares develope early and then gestate extra long! Stinkers! But I can't wait to see pictures of your new FILLY. I only had fillies this year with all my late mares sooo.....


----------



## Kylie (Nov 28, 2007)

*Grrrrr, still NO foal!!!*

Will i'm guessing she'll foal aroiund her 26th Jan due date, just lovely.



Lol.

She's just huge in her tummy trhough, bag still the same.

Oh well, i'll just keep waiting shall i? Lol.

Oh & the name Summer Rayne is PERFECT! Thankyou.


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 29, 2007)

no Foal yet!?!?!? OH!


----------



## Lena1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kylie

Hows Rayne going?






Karen

Australia


----------



## Kylie (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hi Karen... she's not going, lol.*

Still no foal.

I turned her out in the big paddock for the day yesty, so she go for a hoon about but she didnt, head down & eating the whole time!

So reckon it'll be a Jan foal, even thought thats 8 wks away? Lol.

Mares hey!


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 29, 2007)

Kylie

I know how you are feeling.. I bought a mare several months ago and the seller told me she was due late October or later -- she turned her out with the stud in November and saw the stud breed her and then stopped watching basically and he ran with her all winter and into the spring as well -- she is HUGE -- I mean huge but no bag hardley at all so I have no idea when to expect a foal. So I just keep checking her each day to look for changes... It is getting old though -- I figure she is as sick of me touching her bag and looking her over as I am of going out there in the cold to do it -- haha



So hopefully we will both luck out and get fillies (any healthy foal is ok actually) soon...

I have been following your post from the beginning and cant wait till she foals for sure though -- I bet the foal will be a real looker with a momma like that...


----------



## Kylie (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pics from today.*


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 29, 2007)

Kylie, now her bag is starting to look more like it but still I say CHRISTMAS BABY!!!!












.

No way will she hold off till end of January as you mentioned in an early post



.


----------



## Kylie (Nov 30, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> Kylie, now her bag is starting to look more like it but still I say CHRISTMAS BABY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Lol, so its going to be either a very late foal or a very early foal!



*

Both EDD are 21st Nov & 26th Jan.... so she's going to make me wait isnt she & then i'll have to DNA, thanks Rayne!



Lol.

Cheers Danielle.


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 30, 2007)

Kylie how many days would she be at going by her later breeding date? She looks way closer today...


----------



## Kylie (Nov 30, 2007)

miniaddiction said:


> Kylie how many days would she be at going by her later breeding date? She looks way closer today...



*Ok, the 14th Dec 2006 service..... she is now: 351 days.*

17th Feb 2007 service, she's 286 days.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2007)

She's surely got to have it soon! Look at the shape on her! Quite apart from that I need to stop this morning rush to my computor to check up on her progress LOL!!

Here at my stud we have a 'saying' - squeeze their heads and maybe it will pop out the other end!! Or we walk around with a huge pin in our hands and tell them that we have a way of sorting it out for them if they dont hurry up LOL!! Of course we dont mean it and the mares take absolutely no notice of us, but it makes us feel better!

I would guess that she will foal in the next week, or even before that?? Probably wrong tho!

Anna


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 1, 2007)

so no November Foal?

it will be interesting to see when she Pops


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 1, 2007)

I would guess sometime in Dec. She sure looks close. good luck.

can't wait to see her foal.


----------



## Lena1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Going by your last pic post Im going to bet she will pop before the end of next week (hopefully, LOL)

Her bag is starting look good too





You poor thing, this must be making you crazy.

We are all excited here, checking on you everyday





Cheers

Karen

Australia


----------



## Kylie (Dec 2, 2007)

*Well i couldnt post yesty, got home yesty noon to no power, checked meter box, fuses all ok.*

Called Western power, no blackouts in York so Ray goes outside & yells for my help to get ther kids inside (thinking snake as you do.....).

There was a livewire down in Rayne's yard , the wire that goes from the lines to the house had snapped in half, covering 3/4 of Rayne's yard..... i thank christ that it didnt land on her, or she didnt touch it, *phew*!!!!

Kids inside, catch Rayne whom luckily stood still as she normally walks off, moved her & put her in with Jai & Angel.

Call Western Power (at this stage it was 1pm)..... we called them 6 times till they EVENTUALLY came out at 6.30pm!! :arg!

Turn our power off & say they'll hopefully have someone out later to reattach wire etc. Bullsh1t!

Now, at this stage the kids had had enough & were grumpy & it was too cool outside to play after being locked inside all arvo!!

We had 3 candles, try getting around a dark house with grumpy kids, tea by candlelight is NOT romantic!!

Anyway, getting ready this morn at 4am in the dark is great, its amazing the amount of toys you trip over, bloody $80 Transformer toy was trodden on at least 12 times, he's not broken yet!

I called Ray at show & he said Western Power rocked & power all done & going at 10am.

Yep, so more than 12 hours without power, big grocery shop on Thurs so we are making a claim.... lost me icecream, lol.

So i figured, lastnight without the foaling alarm on, she'd foaled, pffttttt not at all.

Yep, im still waiting.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 3, 2007)

Gotta love that! lol

Any new pics?


----------



## Kylie (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Gotta love that! lol
> 
> Any new pics?



*Still no foal..... she's 13 days over "if" she is due the Nov 21st.....



*











Otherwise, 26th Jan is 7 wks & 4 days away... will she hold on that long????



Lol.


----------



## ckmini (Dec 4, 2007)

Geez by the look of that belly she looks ready to go!

What color is her milk? Is kinda sicky and syrupy? Is her bag tight?

Are her pelvic muscles and tailhead region relaxed? (poke the tailhead area (see the wiggle and flabbyness) or grab her tail and see how easily you can move it (granted she is okay with you doing that)



)

Good Luck!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 4, 2007)

ckmini said:


> Geez by the look of that belly she looks ready to go!
> 
> What color is her milk? Is kinda sicky and syrupy? Is her bag tight?
> 
> ...


*Thanks.



*

Ok, her milk is still a cloudy colour, not sticky/syrupy.

It was salty to taste last week, but not as salty atm.

Her bag isnt really tight.... she is rather squishy around her tailhead, so i'd say yes she's relaxed in that area.

Other than that, nothing else thats changed! Lol.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 4, 2007)

She looks like my mare did. Almost have to put a wagon under the belly to hold it up. Poor thing.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 4, 2007)

Katiean said:


> She looks like my mare did. Almost have to put a wagon under the belly to hold it up. Poor thing.



*Hahaha..... if her legs were shorter, she'd get gravel rash! Lol.



*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, look how pointy her belly is!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 4, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Man, look how pointy her belly is!



*Lol, it is pointy now isnt it... so can she just hurry up & have it now!



Hahahaha........... *


----------



## Reble (Dec 4, 2007)

Nipples need to be straight down and fuller. Just guessing still awhile to go





Now me saying that she just might pop


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 4, 2007)

Kylie, I have been watching with baited breath for this baby to be born-- Hello doesnt Rayne know WE ARE WAITING- and not too patiently either!!

I check this everyday to see if she has foaled...

I figure you might do a new topic- "" Rayne has finally graced us with that Baby!!"

I'll keep watching!!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 4, 2007)

Reble said:


> Nipples need to be straight down and fuller. Just guessing still awhile to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks for that.*

She doesnt "normally" have her teats down, last 2 foals she didnt at all.







Basketmiss said:


> Kylie, I have been watching with baited breath for this baby to be born-- Hello doesnt Rayne know WE ARE WAITING- and not too patiently either!!
> 
> I check this everyday to see if she has foaled...
> 
> ...



*Lol.... waiting is a pain in backside isnt it!



*

Im off shortly as kids have swimming lessons, the weather is rather cool today (may rain), its summer here, so hopefully she pops shortly, lol.


----------



## Lena1 (Dec 4, 2007)

C'mon Rayne. I told ya mum you'd pop by this Friday








do it while their out swimming





Karen

Australia


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 4, 2007)

Christmas baby, Christmas baby


----------



## Willow Glen (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey I have been checking this everyday as well and I just cant wait, I have a mare due on the 17th dec and its driving me nuts so you must be going mad haha, I wish she would hurry up I cant wait to see what she has.Oh well guess I'll have to check later on haha


----------



## Kylie (Dec 5, 2007)

Willow Glen said:


> Hey I have been checking this everyday as well and I just cant wait, I have a mare due on the 17th dec and its driving me nuts so you must be going mad haha, I wish she would hurry up I cant wait to see what she has.Oh well guess I'll have to check later on haha


*Oh i'd love to see some piccies of her please....



*

How exciting, the 17th isnt far away, lol.


----------



## Willow Glen (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll see tomorrow our camera is broken but was gunna borrow my friends so I could take sum pics of her development I went and checked on her before and she looks to have a very low tummy and she has an udder with her nipples starting to fill out so am so excited this has all happend since this morning, she has decided she dusent want to be around her friend as well and i was watching her and she had a couple of rolls and a swishy tail moving around alot and was sort of kicking at her tum so I think they are good signs this is my first time having a mare foal at my place being the midwife so it is extra special for me so cant wait I'll try and get pics tomorrow of her, She is a leopard appy and the dad is to so I hope for another bright baby from her, hear is a pic of her with her last foal born in january I have the foal he also my avatiar pic as well


----------



## Willow Glen (Dec 5, 2007)

well My mare just foaled before and the foal was born dead I am so gutted it was a stunning little filly looking just like her mum.it was a perfect birth but the foal came out dead.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 5, 2007)

Willow Glen said:


> well My mare just foaled before and the foal was born dead I am so gutted it was a stunning little filly looking just like her mum.it was a perfect birth but the foal came out dead.



*Oh mate, im sooo sorry to hear. Sending biggest (((((HUGS))))) to you.






*

That is just tragic, i sincerly hope your mare is ok?

Please take care... was just reading your other post & i really like the mare.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh golly, I am so sorry for you, your little mare and for the foal. Have you any idea what happened?

Love and big hugs to you all.

Anna


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 5, 2007)

Willow Glen, I am so sorry for your lose...

I hope your mare is doing ok,..

Bless your Heart...


----------



## Kylie (Dec 5, 2007)

*No news this morning.*

It was very cold, windy & raining lastnight & she obviously didnt lay down as i got a full nights sleep.

Im convinved its a 26th Jan foal, i know she's only 15 days over, but whats the longest you're mare has gone over other breeders?


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 5, 2007)

It's amazing how long these mares can wait

when they look like they should pop like an

over full water balloon.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 6, 2007)

*Friend has just visited & say's she wont foal till late Jan, im gutted, lol.



*

She's a breeder................................................ oh well, we'll wait & see.


----------



## Willow Glen (Dec 6, 2007)

ooohhh geee I cant wait that long and I dont think any1 else can hahaha I'm gunna keep checking in thou ya just never no


----------



## miniaddiction (Dec 6, 2007)

Keep watching her! You never know, I'm sure shes not that far away.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 6, 2007)

miniaddiction said:


> Keep watching her! You never know, I'm sure shes not that far away.



*Well im leaving the alarm on her, just in case! Lol.



*


----------



## MInx (Dec 6, 2007)

I think that's a good idea, and may I say "we'll all be here waiting with you"





Maxine


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Dec 7, 2007)

I would have to say January would be my guess because if she let the stallion breed her she was probably not in foal at the time (not that it doesn't happen but it's rare). I'd say the second breeding is more likely. Beautiful girl!

Tammie



Willow Glen said:


> well My mare just foaled before and the foal was born dead I am so gutted it was a stunning little filly looking just like her mum.it was a perfect birth but the foal came out dead.


I'm so sorry, always a dissapointment and sad






Tammie

LOL- I hadn't realized how long ago the original post was made when I replied that I thought Jan. Then I realized 15 pages of replies so I went page to page hopingn and getting excited like I was waiting myself hoping to see a foal born in November but I see not yet so now I'm all anxious for you waiting- LOL I'm sure she's fine. My mare that foaled this year had a belly like hers for her last 3 months or so before she finally did foal





Hang in there- not too much longer now.

jTammie


----------



## Kylie (Dec 7, 2007)

Tammie-C_Spots said:


> I would have to say January would be my guess because if she let the stallion breed her she was probably not in foal at the time (not that it doesn't happen but it's rare). I'd say the second breeding is more likely. Beautiful girl!
> 
> Tammie


*Thanks, yes it does happen, my Tb mare whom foaled last yr (she's passed on now



), when hand served, she was preg tested at 15 days & again at 45 days, i think it was 2 or 3 weeks after her 45 day test, she let my stallion serve her over a 2 day period.*

I didnt preg test again (she wasnt in season, or showing signs) as i left her running with him.

Anyhow, i figured she'd fall when she's ready.

She foaled on the 8th Aug 2006, her due date from the 1st serving (hand serving) was 11th Aug.

Lol.... but she was a hussy, Rayne well not that i really noticed, lol.

Either way, she'll foal when she's ready, i just hate waiting, hahahaha!!

But still no changes, so i put her out in the big paddock near the house & she's busy muching out!


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 9, 2007)

any baby yet ?


----------



## Kylie (Dec 9, 2007)

PaintNminis said:


> any baby yet ?



*No!!!!



*

Still waiting, 26th Jan is about 7 wks away........ i dont know if she'd hold on that long!!


----------



## Margaret (Dec 9, 2007)

Tee Hee Kylie, I have one due Jan 14th, ( that usually foals 2 weeks early) and she doesent look near as big as yours..

One tip ive been told that usually helps to know if things are starting to get close, and that is if the teats are not touching, or pointing towards each other, -and insted pointing straight down


----------



## kingminihorses (Dec 9, 2007)

Your mare is just gorgeous! I can't wait to see her foal, it looks like she should pop any day now. I don't know if she can make it to January, ah but watch her fool us all. LOL


----------



## Kylie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Well im kinda over it, stopped checking 20 times a day, lol.... she'll have it when she's ready!!



*

Her tummy, when viewed from behind, is hanging very low, not up high like before.





Pics from today, lol.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 10, 2007)

I have silently been watching the posts, I must say I am getting anxious. I just love that mare, VERY pretty! Prayers coming from Oklahoma that all goes well.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 10, 2007)

njolene said:


> I have silently been watching the posts, I must say I am getting anxious. I just love that mare, VERY pretty! Prayers coming from Oklahoma that all goes well.



*Thankyou muchly.



*

This is her today.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 10, 2007)

wow

she looks like she is going to foal anyday.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 10, 2007)

Our girl the day she foaled.. 




I really really really don't think your girl can hold off till mid January.. How many days is she now?


----------



## ontherisefarm (Dec 10, 2007)

If you keep checking around her tail head for softness you should get a better idea of her status. My mares get like jelly around the tailhead and also if you check the vulva it will get very droopy and relaxed right before foaling..

Goodluck and may you have a safe and easy foaling with a beautiful healthy little baby...


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

man tell her to hurry up already!!!!!! I have been watching this post forever but never said anything until now! I want to see the baby


----------



## Kylie (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Our girl the day she foaled..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Lovely big tummy!*

Im on a local State horsey forum & foals are dropping like you wouldnt believe, except mine.....





I think im getting abit "oh c'mon Rayne" atm, lol.

She'd now be 3 wks over exactly tomorrow if going on the 1st due date, she'd be 362 days today.

If going by the 2nd stallion, she'd be 296 days preg. Oh god...................................... i dunno.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm guessing the last week in December, then she will have trying to figure out if she is really late, or very early.....that's my luck anyway OH!


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 13, 2007)

any news?? i cant wait to see this lovely baby!!!

Becca


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 13, 2007)

CHRISTMAS BABY, CHRISTMAS BABY, CHRISTMAS BABY!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 14, 2007)

*Still no foal, lol.



*

She's very hollow through the flanks now (up the top, sunken in look) but full at the bottom. Make sense?



LOL.

Anyhow, udder has no changes, not full, vulva not changes, not relaxed, or bright pink/red inside, around her tail head is is jelly like..... apart from that, nothing to brag about.....





Hum de dum, sorry guys, i'll have foal news soon i hope!!! LOL.

Thanks everyone for replies & checking back, i appreciate it.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 14, 2007)

OH! OH! OH!

I just cant stand this!! Can imagine what you must be going through!

It must be a colt - they are always too lazy to get born








They say that a long car drive can bring on human births if overdue - into the trailer with her???

Anna

ps

It's my daughter's birthday today - maybe a good omen











Anna


----------



## Kylie (Dec 14, 2007)

*Some pics from today, 15th Dec.*





















This is her bag on the 9th Dec.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey I love your mare i would love to talk about her with you. I like her pinto coloring its very pretty. I had sent you a few messages last night i do not know if you got them or not. If you want to pm me I am here and I am kinda bored.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 15, 2007)

shadowsmystictopaz said:


> Hey I love your mare i would love to talk about her with you. I like her pinto coloring its very pretty. I had sent you a few messages last night i do not know if you got them or not. If you want to pm me I am here and I am kinda bored.



*Hi there..... thanks.*

Im not sure about PM's, how do i find them? Lol...... you could add me on msn if you have it, mine is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Dec 15, 2007)

okay I addded you. I hope your mare foals soon.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 16, 2007)

shadowsmystictopaz said:


> okay I addded you. I hope your mare foals soon.


*Thanks, thats great.




*

Ok, news..... no foal but 9 false alarms, grrr, im soo tired & cheated, Ray had to get up at 6am to head to Perth & pick our windows & door up (for our extension) so i got him to feed & check Rayne/Cougar.

Slept in till 10am which was hard as it's school holidays & kids were listening to Spiderman on telly very loud!

Well 1 of the false alarms, she was sitting in a puddle, the "liquid" wasnt wee, or blood, but wasnt gushing out like her waters broke, just a small dribble & this morning, its left a white crust over her rump when she was laying down (make sense, my eyes are drooping, lol ). But other than that, she's great this morning, no foal, just pigging into the hay i just put in her bin.

(oh & those times i went out in the cold & rain, with the torch, she never got up when i went into her stable, very unlike her, lol) Hurry up Rayne.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 16, 2007)

OK I haven't posted until now but have been keeping check on this post and the suspense is killing me ! I can't imagine having one of my own , you must be a nervous wreck ! I hope everything goes well when the time finally comes .


----------



## Kylie (Dec 17, 2007)

mad for mini's said:


> OK I haven't posted until now but have been keeping check on this post and the suspense is killing me ! I can't imagine having one of my own , you must be a nervous wreck ! I hope everything goes well when the time finally comes .



*Hi & thanks.



*

Actually im not nervous, just terribly impatient & anxious! Lol......





(i must be nervous as i spelt nervous wrong, lol)


----------



## Alex (Dec 17, 2007)

If she doesnt pop soon, Im flying to Australia and forcing her to foal right then and there! JK- Im hyper!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with Pinto28, "Do we have to come there to get Rayne to pop that baby out!! Maybe she wants to have it on Christmas


----------



## Diana (Dec 18, 2007)

Kylie, I've been watching this thread and can't wait for the little begger to get here. I'm sure it's going to be a Christmas Eve baby. What a gift that will be for you. Of course some of us won't mind coming to help squeeze the little one out for you.

Merry Christmas ALL


----------



## MInx (Dec 18, 2007)

*Good luck Kylie and come on Rayne..praying for a safe delivery.*

Maxine


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, I'm going out on a limb and saying after the New Year! Her nipples still dont have me convinced it's going to be in the next few days.... but you never know with these Minis! They make up their own rules as they go along I think!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't remember when I first posted to your thread but I remembering

saying she looked just like our mare did last June when the vet said,

"She'll foal anytime now" and she came 2 months and 2 days later.......

So your little girl should be getting closer, I'd think.

A Christmas baby would be special but it just might be a New Year's suprise.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Hi everyone... no news, lol!



*

Some pics though.

Lastnight, she was laying down, (but sitting up on her shoulder), back leg stretched out, looking at her tummy every so often, heavyish breathing & a slight discharge.

But no foal, i sat with her for 2hours (between 1.30 am to 2.30/3am) for moral support, lol.





















This pic shows the "crust" left from the discharge.






Thanks everyone for your support.





Basically she bagged up (well changed) on the 5th Nov... some time ago now, lol.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 19, 2007)

Golly this is becoming totally unbearable OH! OH!

What now? Perhaps Christmas Day??

Anna


----------



## Kylie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh i better say, sorry about the last pic if it's alittle graffic..... OH! *

AnnaC, i reckon, very unbearable!!! Lol.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 19, 2007)

i just knew this morning we were going to see foal pictures.

praying she foals soon.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds to me like she's losing/lost her mucus plug


----------



## wcr (Dec 19, 2007)

I haven't followed this thread but it kept coming up so decided to look. If it was my mare I would quit watching and get several good nights sleep. I think she will go in January. She doesn't have the imminent bag development and she is carrying low rather than the foal moving up into the birth canal giving her a less pregnant look and fullness in the flank area. The crust on her hip looks like dried urine from laying down.

After foaling horses out for 30 odd years I have gotten pretty good at figuring when they will go and haven't had too many surprises.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 19, 2007)

I think she is just fat. LOL Just kidding. That poor little mare is really big like my young mare was. When she delivered, we thought she was going to twin. I was really worried. Since you are not sure of the date (because there are 2 possibilities) I would keep watching. I have even stacked up a couple of bales of hay in front of the stall and slept in the barn for mares that are due. Good Luck.


----------



## New2Minis (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Kylie....I would say she is ready to go since wcr told you that she has a ways to go. That is usually all it takes, lol.

My mare (who I purchased in foal and was pasture bred) was looked at by some veteran Mini breeders and they said "she has a ways to go".......she foaled 5 hours later!!!

Good Luck anf hopes for a healthy baby!!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Hahaha no Katiean, she cant be fat, i dont feed her that much... i dont think, lol. Cheers.




*

Lastnight she set the alarm of 4/5 times in 20 mins, she kept laying flat out, then sitting back out, breathing heavily, looking at her tummy, stretching back leg out..... looking colicy but i knew she wasnt, as she was still drinking & pooping.

But generally, just extremely uncomfortable, several people (breeders) that have seen her in the flesh, said she's much too big to hold on another 6 wks.

Considering she's been bagged up 6.5 wks already, but then she never gets a full bag, or teats right down.

_She just likes getting me out of bed!! _ LOL.

wcr, she is actually hollow in the flanks, but its not noticeable in the pics im afraid.

I thought the crust was from urine, but the discharge didnt have that urine smell......

Oh im loving this, lol....... im bottle feeding 2 horse size orphan foals next week, both are feeding 2 hourly, so at least im use to this no-sleep, lol.

Thanks everyone, will keep waiting, lol.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd keep track of those "false alert/practice" times.. My girls seem to have specific time periods that they become very restless with signs similar to labor, I started keeping track of them and sure enough the girls foaled within those times, give or take an hour.. I know of several horse breeders who keep track of their mares' times and have found their girls hold to them too..

For example our app mare became very restless around 11-midnight, then again from 2-3:00, she foaled her colt this year at 3:30 am and the year before she had similar times and foaled at 12:15 am..

My bay tobiano mare Star had times of 10:30 to 11:45, 2-3:30 and then a late morning at 5:30-6, the first year we foaled her out she foaled around 5:30 am (mom found the baby at 5:45 am when she went out to check before we had the cam and the baby was standing and still wet!) second year was again around 5:20 am, third year she foaled at 9 pm (that year we think she was "thrown off" because we had a mare foal that same morning at 4 am and Star became antsy and "motherly" (calling to the baby, pacing, nesting and made HUGE udder and relaxation changes over the hours after the other mare foaled) and this last year she foaled again at 4:45..

Those are the only two mares that we have foaled out more than once, will be interesting to see if the app mare follows suit this year with her times (hopefully not with gestation as I want a filly and I'm tired of waiting 350+ days for a colt! LOL) Unfortunately Star is the one we lost to colic



.. We have two mares that we foaled out for the first time last year in foal again for this coming spring so we'll see if they keep similar to the practice times I have down for them this last year..


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 21, 2007)

any baby yet?

We had a mare we Waited 6+ Weeks for we left for an hour and when we go home she was Dropped in the Field and "Ready" to Pop She Foaled 10 minuets Later!


----------



## Alex (Dec 21, 2007)

How bout now?


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

*Oh my... still no foal, lol.*

She's extremely squishy around the tailhead, very soft, enough to loose your hand, lol...





Other than that, not much, bag has increased a bit.

Pics from yesty & today.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG!





That Poor Girl!

Tell her if she has that Baby she will feel Better


----------



## Lena1 (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW she is huge. Surely she cant go much longer.






Karen

Australia


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

*Ok some udder pics, shows the changes.*

Today, 22nd Dec.






19th Dec.






15th Dec.






9th Dec.






4th dec.






24th Nov.






7th Nov.






5th Nov.






29th oct.






And when i noticed her udder change, 24th Oct.


----------



## Devon (Dec 22, 2007)

She probably will go sooner then the due date give it next 1-2 weeks Id bet.

Good Greif girl push that foal out


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> She probably will go sooner then the due date give it next 1-2 weeks Id bet.
> 
> Good Greif girl push that foal out


*She's either 4 wks & 3 days over, or otherwise she has exactly 5 wks left (from today).*

I just cant see her going that long, as she's huge the poor sweet, lol.

I hope not, it's summer here & very warm.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow! Talk about gradual... My mare bagged-upped one day out of nothing and stayed that way like clock work until she foaled three weeks to the day she started; one day her udder was empty and the next it was full and pretty much stayed like that. The way your girl is going, I can understand your frustration. But it does look like any day now, or like now! LOL. Can't wait to see!!!!

Matt


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

Matt73 said:


> Wow! Talk about gradual... My mare bagged-upped one day out of nothing and stayed that way like clock work until she foaled three weeks to the day she started; one day her udder was empty and the next it was full and pretty much stayed like that. The way your girl is going, I can understand your frustration. But it does look like any day now, or like now! LOL. Can't wait to see!!!!
> 
> Matt


*Thanks Matt.*

I say my big mares are more predictable.

Tb mare bagged up on the 19th July this year & foaled on the 1st Aug.

However, my maiden Stb mare did start changes in her udder 6 wks prior.

Oh im sooo tired, but this is breeding, after the terrible terrible luck several friends have had, loosing 2 mares within 2 wks of one another, leaving 2 orphan foals, then 2 other friends loosing their foals both under 1 wk of age etc... i dont mind the sleepless nights, just incase.


----------



## Alex (Dec 22, 2007)

Ya sure theres only one baby in that girl?!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> Ya sure theres only one baby in that girl?!



*There better be! Ekkkkk.



*


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree in that her bag is developing, but the nipples are still pointing in. Also, something I have noticed with mine being under camera and breeder alert. I have not had any of mine lay FLAT before foaling. Seems the last day or two before they foal, it is too uncomfortable and will lay but in the sitting up position, or just stand. If they try to roll flat, they pop right back up again- probably because the baby has moved to a spot to be born that does not feel good when laying flat- just a guess on my part here, but this is what I have noticed with all my mares.

One last year didnt lay flat for 2 nights - no beeper or alarm and when I awoke in the morning, was scared that it just didnt go off, but it was ok. Then it went off the following night when she went into labor.

Also, keep watching her color 'inside'. It will darken a LOT when foaling is hours away.


----------



## Alex (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL, I was just kidding!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor girl, she's HUGE!



Tell her we're all waiting for that baby!


----------



## Katiean (Dec 22, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> Ya sure theres only one baby in that girl?!



I was afraid there was more than one in my girl she was soooo big. But it was just lots of water.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 22, 2007)

How about now? any foal?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, I was saying for awhile now "Christmas Baby"






so we shall seeeee












. I wouldn't be surprised if she foals within 24 hours though


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 22, 2007)

Ummm Kylie dear, I think you've mistaken your gorgeous girl, this is definitely a beached whale!! LOL








I say a Christmas Eve filly






Or she can wait till the 28th to foal and then it'd be born on my b-day lol


----------



## Alex (Dec 22, 2007)

Im gonna go to your farm and squeeze that mare till she pops!! Anyway, Ive always wanted to go to Australia! OH!


----------



## Nichcole (Dec 22, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> Im gonna go to your farm and squeeze that mare till she pops!! Anyway, Ive always wanted to go to Australia! OH!



Sounds good to me, i've been watching in antipation!!!!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

*Lucky-C-Acres-Minis, hahahaha she is a beached whale isnt she!!



*

Yes feel free to visit me & Rayne, i'll have the kettle on & yummy Tim Tam bickies..... lol.

Well im just getting more convinced she'll foal at the later date because of her previous pregnancies (since 2003), she's just not following the norm, lol....

Am i kidding myself though? LOL.

Everyone thats seen her in the flesh said she's much too big.... im just getting the royal run around atm, i can see her pigging out on hay, she's a pig.





Oh, a Xmas Baby would be lovely though!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 22, 2007)

If she foaled on Christmas eve you could name him/her "Twis the Night " jkjk


----------



## Kylie (Dec 22, 2007)

PaintNminis said:


> If she foaled on Christmas eve you could name him/her "Twis the Night " jkjk



*LOL.*

I thought the name "inthenicoftime" was fitting, or "aboutime", LOL.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 23, 2007)

HOLY COW



Is there a button we can push to get that thing out of there? OH! She looks miserable!!!! Is this what being pregnant is like for women? I can't wait







Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Ummm Kylie dear, I think you've mistaken your gorgeous girl, this is definitely a beached whale!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmm! Well it must be either Christmas Day , just to spoil your meal/party. Or to join the birthday list, it could be the 27th -mine - or 28th G/son's.

Poor girl, I bet she doesn't realise the excitement she's causing around the world



:





Anna


----------



## Alex (Dec 23, 2007)

Any foal YET!?!?!

Geez mabe I will get to go to Australia!


----------



## SantaClaus (Dec 23, 2007)

Well I guess I am going to have to have a nice chat with your sweet mare and see if she can give you "your present" on Christmas day. Wouldn't that be just WONDERFUL!!!








I am afraid this kind of thing is totally out of my hands but I think if you go and talk to her and tell her how much she is loved by you and the members here she might just give you that very special delivery you have been waiting for so patiently









.

HOHOHO!


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh My when is that girl going to pop?!?!?

I was reading that if you take a nap it will induce labor (Wishful thinking I know)


----------



## Alex (Dec 23, 2007)

Wheres that BABY?!?!?!?!???!!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's such a pleasure to have you guys (Aussies and the like) in the southern hemisphere with your "mirrored" seasons (I soooo wish it was summer here right now....well after Christmas anyway)because we get to see foals born all year 'round. That said, HURRRY UP ALREADY MISSY MARE! LOL! You've got some anxious international voyeurs "patiently" awaiting the arrival of the little one


----------



## Kylie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Thankyou, thankyou kindly everyone!*

Still no foal, i gave her a light lunge yesty, it never helped, lol.





If i dont get on the comp tomorrow (Xmas Day), wishing you all a Merry Xmas, hope its a wonderful day & thanks for all the advice & well wishes.

I will pop in if she foals though, dont you worry! LOL.


----------



## Alex (Dec 23, 2007)

Does she even walk?!

Im guessing she just wobbles...


----------



## Katiean (Dec 23, 2007)

My mare got so big that when she laid on her side her legs stuck strait out instead of laying one on top of the other. She laid down a lot. I think her feet hurt. She also waddled like a person would in her shape. Poor babies. What they go through to have those little ones.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 25, 2007)

*Still no foal...... LOL.*

Ok, hands up who think's its now seriously Jan 26th baby? Lol.... thats 4 wks & 3 days away.

Otherwise she's 5 wks over today, on the 1st due date? Hmmmmmm.





Ok, if she was due on the 21st Nov, she's now 377 days preg.

If she's due on the 26th Jan, she's 311 days preg.

Ahhhhhhh mares, she's sooo big in the tummy & just making me stress, lol.... god bless her little cotton socks.


----------



## Alex (Dec 25, 2007)

No X-mas baby!?! OH!


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 25, 2007)

uh no foal yet


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 25, 2007)

Hope she will give you a Christmas day filly

Its been fun having a foal to wait for in the beginning of winter here thanks for sharing it with us

hope she foals soon so you can get some rest

Merry Christmas

Lori


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 25, 2007)

Kylie

I think you are safe to assume she took on the later breeding date, LOL

However, watch her closely as with these little ones, I consider anything over 300 days fair game. My common length of gestation around here is 330 but...I have had a 310 all the way to a 347.

Just keep watching her bag, it is progressing nicely and you should be able to express something from them as well. When those teats are full like little marshmallows and you get cloudy to white milk, you will have a baby.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 25, 2007)

Ever since I first started reading this thread in late November, I've had a theory. Understand, I don't breed horses, so I really don't know what I'm talking about, but here goes. . . .

I think Rayne "took" on the first breeding in December, either for real or a false pregnancy. She then "slipped" it (don't know where I learned that term) in late Jan/early Feb. That would make her "not normal" heat in Feb. in effect, her foal heat. That would make batchelor #2 the daddy, ane her due date. . .

OK Rayne! I've stuck my neck out! That's your cue to make me look foolish!

I just hope all goes well when she does finally go.

Merry Christmas, and all happiness in the new year.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 25, 2007)

She can go anytime at 311. I have a mare here that goes 318, that is her pattern, so another 7 days and that brings us to NEW YEAR'S!!!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 25, 2007)

Nah! She's going to wait till Dec. 28th to foal, which means I can count the new baby as my Birthday present and she/he can come live with me right!?!?! :love


----------



## Alex (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL!

Nah, IM going to horse-knap the foal AND the mare!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 25, 2007)

*LOL, take her, just return the foal if its a black tobiano filly.



Hahaha.*

Thanks everyone.





Well its 42 degrees here today (summer), the poor girl isnt liking this heat.... pity i couldnt bring her inside, pop her under the air-con.

She hasnt got milk yet, but i can express a watery yellow/clear liquid, however, have been able to since mid Nov.

Ok, so bring on Jan 26th, lol, well either side of that date.


----------



## Alex (Dec 25, 2007)

I want her to foal on MY B-Day!!

I dont think she can wait till September!


----------



## Katiean (Dec 25, 2007)

When you said 42 degrees. My thought was "and it is summer there?" I thought "oh man thats cold". Then I realized you go by c and we go by F in degrees and that is a big difference. Also I can't convert the two. I hope she has that baby soon.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 26, 2007)

Katiean said:


> When you said 42 degrees. My thought was "and it is summer there?" I thought "oh man thats cold". Then I realized you go by c and we go by F in degrees and that is a big difference. Also I can't convert the two. I hope she has that baby soon.





Its now 47 degrees Celsius.

47 degree Celsius = 116.6 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG, that poor mare! How on earth do you keep them cool?

I dont believe I have ever been where it is that hot. Is it dry or humid where you are?


----------



## Kylie (Dec 26, 2007)

*Today pics.*

Her tummy is very funny shaped.

Kneeling at her level.






Standing up.






Kneeling at her level.






Standing up.











hhpminis, its very dry here but occassionally its humid, atm its dry but yesty was very humid.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! She sure is changing shape!!

Obviously she will foal tomorrow (27th) - MY BRITHDAY






- or the next day (28th) - G/SON'S BIRTHDAY!!

Such a shame she didn't have a Christmas Day baby, but the 27th will do








Anna


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 26, 2007)

You're gonna have a baby REAL soon!! With that tummy I'd say the next 24-48 hours (course she'll probably prove me wrong AGAIN)


----------



## Kylie (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> You're gonna have a baby REAL soon!! With that tummy I'd say the next 24-48 hours (course she'll probably prove me wrong AGAIN)



*Oh im crossing fingers you are right!!!*


----------



## Alex (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy Crap!!





Shes gonnd explode!!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 26, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> Holy Crap!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Just over 4 wks till her next due date.*

Will she hold off till then or is her tummy shape, too advanced?

Im just soo confused now, she's exactly half between overdue (5 wks) & not yet due (4 & a bit wks), lol, also last pregnancy she never went V shaped in the tummy at all.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 26, 2007)

It almost looks like she could have some waxing on the tip of teets, I'm I wrong. I think my guess was the last week in Dec., come on girl!

Once she foals we will have to have daily foal pictures


----------



## Margaret (Dec 26, 2007)

Kylie, do you know her exact breeding date?

I had a mare bag up two months early last year, and her bag filled up past the underside and bulged even out her back side long before she foaled....

The day she finally did foal, she had a stream of clear yellow stuff hanging from one of her teats..


----------



## Kylie (Dec 26, 2007)

njolene said:


> It almost looks like she could have some waxing on the tip of teets, I'm I wrong. I think my guess was the last week in Dec., come on girl!
> 
> Once she foals we will have to have daily foal pictures



*No wax im afraid.*

Her milk is still clear honey coloured, not sticky neither.

Have got the alarm off her now, battery dead & no shops open today to get a spare, this 1 didnt last very long, 3 days.



Margaret said:


> Kylie, do you know her exact breeding date?
> 
> I had a mare bag up two months early last year, and her bag filled up past the underside and bulged even out her back side long before she foaled....
> 
> The day she finally did foal, she had a stream of clear yellow stuff hanging from one of her teats..


*Hi there.*

Yes, 16th Dec 2006 & then went in with the stallion 17th/18th Feb 2007.

Rayne's been bagged up approx 8/8.5 wks, whereas, going by her past pregnancies, she's not following the "norm" (for her).

She even has her previous owner stumped.

Dont get me wrong, i dont mind waiting those 4 wks but when she's getting close to foaling & all her regular changes are different, its confusing.

I've been updating her Pregnancy Card for future reference, incase she does this again.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 26, 2007)

She is making progress and it appears that the foal is moving into position. Have you noticed yet that from the back and front her sides are much less wide yet?

I would not say imminent but you just might have a baby that turns a yearling at 1 or 2 days old.

You are doing all you can do. Watch her milk. It will get real honey like and thick and sticky and then it will turn cloudy. If I had to guess I would say about a week but, mares dont read the books.

Her bag is a bit fuller than the last pictures so sooner or later she will have a baby.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 26, 2007)

So She wasn't with a Stallion in January?

She does look like she is gonna POP!


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 26, 2007)

I have had mares foal as early as 310 days! so she could very well go the first week of January, which is my bet! About the 7th is my guess!!


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> I would not say imminent but you just might have a baby that turns a yearling at 1 or 2 days old.



This mare is "down under" so I don't think that their foals are aged at the same time ours are.




When do your foals turn a year old, technically, there?

I'm guessing that at the 312 days or so she's at now, she could easily foal at any time; most minis that I know of don't go the full 340 days that full-sized horses do.

This has been a very interesting thread to read, I love seeing the pictures so regularly of Rayne and how she's progressing. Fingers crossed for an easy and safe foaling for her, can't wait to see your foal!


----------



## Alex (Dec 26, 2007)

Just curious, What color was the stud she was bred too?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 26, 2007)

OK I'll play, since I already said last week in Dec. , I'll take Dec 30th, seems they like to do it on Sunday when it's almost impossible to get a vet.


----------



## Alex (Dec 26, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE] i say she foals on Dec 29!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 26, 2007)

I am bursting at the seams with excitement


----------



## Kylie (Dec 26, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> She is making progress and it appears that the foal is moving into position. Have you noticed yet that from the back and front her sides are much less wide yet?
> 
> I would not say imminent but you just might have a baby that turns a yearling at 1 or 2 days old.


*Hi there, thankyou.*

Im in Australia, so our breeding season is different, bub wont be 1 till 1st August.





As for her sides, no not less wide atm, still very much round & big. I have a pic that'll i'll resize & put up.

Thanks.





PaintNminis, nope, only with a stallion 2 days in Feb, 17th & 18th.





bjpurpura, im soo anxious & nervous & excited all rolled into 1, lol.....

Pinto28, the 1st stallion was a black tobiano at 31".

The 2nd stallion is black (highly possible smokey black, but not tested) & 32.5". He covered the mare for a 2005 filly foal, she was black tobiano.

No foal this morn, lol.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 26, 2007)

uh no Foal!

There was another tread that was really Funny she said her mare was changing

then less then an hour went by and she said it's a Filly Bye!

and then theres your mare lol She must REALLY like that Baby!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 27, 2007)

hahahah well you have certainly had plenty of time to stress over that baby coming into this world. OH! She is a BIG teaser isn't she lol


----------



## Alex (Dec 27, 2007)

All you can do is WAIT!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> All you can do is WAIT!



*Thats exactly right! *

But.......................................

If Rayne is due the 26th Jan, she may not be the only one, lol.





My Welsh mare was served the 18th Feb (this year) but came up with a Neg preg test, that day she went out the farm with another of my mares, till Aug.

Bought them home late Aug, Sass come in season in Sept, hand served her..... didnt preg test this time, just had her run with the stallion till end of Nov. She never returned in season.

Well yesty i noticed while having her feet trimmed, she's bagging up & you can extract milk, not white coloured yet, but cloudy.

Not just that, but she's displaying extreme stallion behaviour to my Arab Pony filly thats in season. Sass is trying to mount her, squealing, doing everything a stallion does. Geez! OH!

Something i've never seen her do before.

So will contact my vet in the morning, get her out asap when she's in town next.

Find out wether the preg test in March was wrong... or whatnot.

Geez, if its not 1 thing, its another!

She's a maiden mare as well.

Sass's due date if the preg test was wrong, is 26th Jan, lol. Sheesh.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 27, 2007)

OH! OH! OH! OH!












Sorry it's no laughing matter I know, but just had to have a little grin!!

Good luck - maybe we are now on tenderhooks waiting for two instead of one!!

Anna


----------



## Kylie (Dec 27, 2007)

AnnaC said:


> OH! OH! OH! OH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Its funny, but its not, lol.






*

Have my vet visiting on the 3rd (Thursday), so will know where we stand then.

But i've never dealt with a mare that is acting like a stallion & Sass is the most sweetest mare, normally.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 28, 2007)

That is Pretty weird I have never had a mare do that before.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 28, 2007)

*Pics from today.*











Today.

[attachmentid=72]

This shot was on the 26th.

[attachmentid=73]


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG that Poor Girl is HUGE!!!


----------



## Alex (Dec 28, 2007)

The mounting thing is kinda common. There was a thread on it not too long ago;search it!





From the underside pics, it looks like shes gonna foal soon

Id say in the next 24/48 hrs.





Remember im no vet!


----------



## CritterCountry (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like you'll have a baby very soon!!! I don't think she can bag up much more than that!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 28, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> The mounting thing is kinda common. There was a thread on it not too long ago;search it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks, i'll do a search.*

How common is it though, Sass has never done that & she's been in with the same filly, in season & not.

Im utterly disgusted with her behaviour, lol....


----------



## Alex (Dec 28, 2007)

It is kinda weird. I dont exactally know why they do it...


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope, I'm still saying not for another week- Jan 5th to 7th or so....


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 28, 2007)

I say she has 5-10 days to go as well. Those teats need to point straight down and fill up. They are definitely getting closer though.

The mounting thing, well, not uncommon here at all. I have mares in season that mount. I also have mares that when they are bred will mount other mares.

I will be curious what the vet says?

How is her milk looking? Is it getting stickier?


----------



## albahurst (Dec 28, 2007)

New Year's baby!!!

PEggy


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 28, 2007)

my girl was like a jersey cow before she had hers, like 2-3 times bigger, so relax, the moment you forget about it, she will have the baby, but only when you are not thinking about it. she will be fine. breathe, in, out, breathe. just pop in a movie , a really long movie:OKinteresting , but honestly, you have at least a week or two , good luck, I will keep watching for this post.


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. Got on today and read all of your postings and watched the pictures. Makes me want to start foaling season!! My first are arriving in March.

Very pretty mare. Looking forward to seeing what you get, but looks like she will not foal till sometime towards the middle of January.

Now I am getting excited as if I were expecting a foal any day, but will not have to loose any sleep over this one. LOL


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 28, 2007)

Silly Mares lol OH!

I have a mare due in April I won't show her this tread - so Hopefully she won't get any ideas lol


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2007)

And still the world waits for Rayne.

Maybe you should name the baby "Waiting For Rayne?"


----------



## Alex (Dec 28, 2007)

Bunnylady said:


> And still the world waits for Rayne.
> 
> Maybe you should name the baby "Waiting For Rayne?"


LOL. I like it!


----------



## jrae (Dec 28, 2007)

Perfect name!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 28, 2007)

*Lol, love the name "Waiting For Rayne" as well.... got a few choices like "Aboutime", "Its Rayned", lol.......... so much for "November Rayne" huh? Lol.



*

If a filly i'll call her 'Summer Rayne".
 




Her last owner has just seen the pics i've sent her & said thats the biggest her udder has ever been, she's amazed.

Now, going by a 330 day pregnancy (& not the 342 days like on a Foaling Calculator), then she'd have 17 days left, as she's 313 days.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 29, 2007)

*What length is a mini's gestation? 330 days or 342 days?*

Rayne's 314 days..... well if she is due the later date.





Pic from today, can her belly get any bigger???


----------



## lvponies (Dec 29, 2007)

She looks ready to pop at anytime!!!


----------



## wildoak (Dec 29, 2007)

> Not just that, but she's displaying extreme stallion behaviour to my Arab Pony filly thats in season. Sass is trying to mount her, squealing, doing everything a stallion does. Geez! Something i've never seen her do before.


Bet she's carrying a colt. When I've seen that behavior, 9 of 10 times we get a colt, something with hormones..

On average - and in my experience - the minis seem to have a slightly shorter gestation than full size horses. LOTS of exceptions to that I know, and I've had some here, but I think the average on our farm is probably something like 320-325 days. My big mares were more likely to go past 330.

Jan


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Jan on her average gestation.

Minis are just a bit different as far as how long they go. I always use 330 as my "due date". The fact is though that I consider anything after 300 fair game. The earliest I personally have had a live foal is 310 days. I have had one mare go 345 days. Most are around 330.

This is my vets explanation, take it for what it is worth to you but it makes sense to me. In very simple terms, the mare foals when the placenta/uterus runs out of room. A mini foal is about 10% of a mares weight vs a large horse which the foals are about 8-9% of their weight. Therefore the minis run out of room sooner than large horses. This is extremely oversimplified, but the just of her reasoning.

I guess what I am saying is, yes keep track of her gestation for your records and for next time you breed her, but she is going to foal when she is ready no matter how many days she is. There is an approximate time that they foal but it is not like dogs or cats that are right on the money with days pregnant. There is just too much deviation to count on any one day. So we watch for signs and signals that they are ready.

The bag is full, the teats are pointing down and full, the milk is white, the vulva is elongated and loose, also bright red inside, the tail has no tension when lifted, the muscles in the butt are soft and relaxed. Her temperment changes, she gets restless, stops eating, kicking/biting sides. Any or all of the above are a signal that you need to be with her and she is very close.

Oh and by the way, I think I would braid her tail and get it ready to wrap.


----------



## Alex (Dec 29, 2007)

Good thing you live where it was warm! If you guys had as much snow as we do here, that belly world be dragging on the snow!!


----------



## wcr (Dec 30, 2007)

I would suspect that where you live has a big role in gestation. I am in Oregon and haven't had any early foals. One year Michelle at Wesco, Sandy at Eclipse and I averaged our foaling gestation and it came out at 328. Since then my mares have been closer to 340.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness, how much longer can she go looking like that!



LOL


----------



## Margaret (Dec 30, 2007)

One last sign that your mare may decide to show just hours before foaling is waxing as my mare is showing in this photo.

I thought I could run to the store real quick a couple of hours after her doing this, and get back in time but the mare would not wait. I got back in time to see a dripping wet filly!

So if your mare does this be sure to watch her, as she is ready to foal.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 30, 2007)

Margaret said:


> One last sign that your mare may decide to show just hours before foaling is waxing as my mare is showing in this photo.
> 
> I thought I could run to the store real quick a couple of hours after her doing this, and get back in time but the mare would not wait. I got back in time to see a dripping wet filly!
> 
> So if your mare does this be sure to watch her, as she is ready to foal.


*Hi Margaret, I have never had any of my miniature mares wax up, only my big horse mares believe it or not (bar my old TB mare, RIP, she never ever waxed up), lol.*

Rayne has never been noted on her foaling card to have waxed neither.

But i turned the alarm back on, it cant be too far now, lol........





Thankyou everyone.





Just a pic or 2, 1st is my Tb rescue mare (she has had 9 foals & is a 20yo), she foaled 2 wks after getting her, i got her the 15th July, she started bagging up on the 19th July & on the 1st Aug, she foaled.

This is her udder the night before she foaled.






This is my Stb mare, 2006, night before she foaled, she was a maiden.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Dec 30, 2007)

OH Oh oh ... I know ... I know.. pick me .. pick me ... when we're waiting for rain we do a "Rayne Dance"







Maybe we should all do a rain dance and she'll foal?

That would be a neat name... Rayne Dance" or for an extra spin "Rayne Daynce". (puts a little southern drawl on it.




)


----------



## Alex (Dec 30, 2007)

Kylie, Any updates?!

Did she pop!?!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pinto28 said:


> Kylie, Any updates?!
> 
> Did she pop!?!



*I know she'll foal when she's ready but its a joke now, lol.*

Maybe its just 1 big fart inside?





No foal, no real changes to udder, vulva etc.

Its frustrating, lol, friends Stb x mare was due tomorrow but had her stunning pinto colt early this morn..... im still waiting, "hello Rayne"



, lol.

She's now 316 days......

Rayne Dance is a great name, her 2006 colt foal Was Dance At Dawn, lol.

2005 filly foal was Rayne Drop.


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 31, 2007)

any foal yet?


----------



## Kylie (Dec 31, 2007)

PaintNminis said:


> any foal yet?



*Still hanging on!!!!!! OH!



*


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like it might be a 2008 foal now.

keep us posted


----------



## Alex (Dec 31, 2007)

New Years baby?


----------



## Kylie (Jan 1, 2008)

*Being summer, with hot nights, tonight is a lovely change... was sprinkling rain a little bit, currently stopped, still 29 degrees celsius, but very windy.*

Perfect foaling weather, hahaha!!!



LOL.

Well, new pics tomorrow if she hasnt foaled, more belly & boob shots, she's 317 days today.


----------



## Alex (Jan 1, 2008)

Im sure Rayne is glad!!

Cant wait to see updated pictures!


----------



## Kylie (Jan 1, 2008)

Pinto28 said:


> Im sure Rayne is glad!!
> 
> Cant wait to see updated pictures!



*Very, lol!!



*

Pics i took at 11.45pm, she's now 318 days, lol.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG! I keep thinking she can't get any bigger.

Thanks so much for sharing your pictures. Been

following from the beginning, the excitement is building!

Can't be long now, how many times has that been said.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 1, 2008)

Birchcrestminis said:


> OMG! I keep thinking she can't get any bigger.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your pictures. Been
> 
> ...


*Thankyou kindly for taking an interest (thats to every kind person thats posted with advive, pics, etc etc



).*

I know, she is big, compare theres pics, compared to the other day, she's getting bigger, but no action yet!

1st Jan.






26th Dec.






1st Jan.






26th Dec.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 1, 2008)

my vet always told me, if you touch the butt muscles of your mares, they should be pretty firm, but before she is going to foal , like about 18-24 hours, her butt muscles will turn to mush and her rear end will be super soft. good luck and I love watching this mare blossom....


----------



## Kylie (Jan 1, 2008)

TrailersOutWest/MinisOutWest said:


> my vet always told me, if you touch the butt muscles of your mares, they should be pretty firm, but before she is going to foal , like about 18-24 hours, her butt muscles will turn to mush and her rear end will be super soft. good luck and I love watching this mare blossom....


*Thankyou.



*

Her backside (around her tailhead) is extremely squishy.... been so for a week or 2, but other than that, nothing else has changed, except her tum, lol.


----------



## Alex (Jan 1, 2008)

It deffanatly looks like the foal is shifting.

The day will come soon!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

My mares average about 330 to 335 days. Have had the Minis go as early as 310 and as late as 344.

I also have only had one or two Mini mares ever wax.... that seemed to only happen with the full sized mares too, so that is not an indication with these guys. I dont think any of them read any books on foaling and the rules, cause they make it up as they go along!!

I agree then, that she has at least a week, or 10 days to go.

I like the names - How about Wayting for Rayne for a different spelling? Spring Rayne, Summer Rayne, Rayne at Last, Rayne Storm....


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 1, 2008)

Well we had a mare drop a healthy filly at 318 days this past year.. Looking at the pictures you just posted I'm not so sure that what is making her belly look super low is the foal, looks like she's getting some edema, which is understandable as I'm sure she doesn't move around a whole lot as big as she is! lol


----------



## Dairygirl (Jan 1, 2008)

For the love of God! Will she ever have that baby? LOL.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 1, 2008)

I too was thinking edema. It will be making her look bigger than she really is. Although she is really big. I think I would take her for slow walks to help with the swelling. It would also help her in foaling.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 1, 2008)

*Cheers everyone.



*



Katiean said:


> I too was thinking edema. It will be making her look bigger than she really is. Although she is really big. I think I would take her for slow walks to help with the swelling. It would also help her in foaling.



*She is reasonable active, maybe im a mean mum, but hay is in 1 corner of the paddock, water way up the other end (being summer & hot she moves from hay to water a bit), hardfeed (her bin) is in another corner, lol.... so she has to move about.*

But when the other neddies hoon about, she has a trot-wobble about, lol, its rather a sight to see!





Well, i'll keep waiting patiently.


----------



## Contessa (Jan 2, 2008)

It's going to be very soon now!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 2, 2008)

I am with Dairygirl,

I was thinking for the love of God when is she gonna foal!! She looks so big..





This baby wanted to be a 2008 model apparently!!





Come on - Let it Rayne ( a baby)..











I am waiting NOT too patiently and i think how you Kylie must feel!!

hope she will POP soon!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 2, 2008)

any updates??????


----------



## Alex (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Rayne, POP already!!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Rayne..



!!!!!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jan 2, 2008)

OH MY WORD!





She is HUGE!





It doesnt look like it will be to long now ! By the looks of her bag in the most recent photos she has made great progress in that department.



The foal has shifted too, however I still think she will wait a week or so.



Could be wrong, but we will see.



I was right with my first guess about not having a November foal ,so I think she will be coming in right on schedule according to her previous foaling dates.

My Blue Roan mare looked miserable just like that with both her foals and she was even really squishy in the rear for a good 2 to 3 weeks before she foaled both times. Only with her last foal she waxed up for me which was my 3rd time experience for me!



I have now had 3 mini mares in the last two years that waxed up. Up until then I had only seen it with the big ones.



Its not common in minis, but it does happen.





Good Luck Kylie!





Keep us posted!

Jeri


----------



## Kylie (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sorry, no news yet, lol.... i sat outside with her lastnight for an hour but she is fine, cow! OH! *

Thanks everyone for your support, this is 1 heck of a long thread, lol.


----------



## Alex (Jan 2, 2008)

31 pages of patiently(well...



) waiting posters!

Just keep us posted!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm beginning to think she's not preggo, she's just fat and enjoying all the attention and personal fan club



Two friends of my both had their paint mares (big mares) drop foals yesterday, one a colt, the other a filly!



makes me jealous!!! 4 more months... 4 more months... lolol


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 2, 2008)

My Mare Looked just like her last year

and she had a False Pregnancy!!! The Vet was Proved Wrong lol

This Year Everyone got Ultrasounds


----------



## Kylie (Jan 3, 2008)

PaintNminis said:


> My Mare Looked just like her last year
> 
> and she had a False Pregnancy!!! The Vet was Proved Wrong lol
> 
> This Year Everyone got Ultrasounds



*Lol, thanks thats a big confidence boost for me. OH! LOL.



*



Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I'm beginning to think she's not preggo, she's just fat and enjoying all the attention and personal fan club Two friends of my both had their paint mares (big mares) drop foals yesterday, one a colt, the other a filly! makes me jealous!!! 4 more months... 4 more months... lolol


*Yer she's just fat, lol....... *

All of my friends mares & on a local horsey forum, other members have mares foaling,



, i hate waiting.

I am going away for a couple of days but Rayne is going to my friends house tonight, its only 1km up the road & she's highly experienced, she will have her at her place just in case.

I am happy shes in good hands while im going away.

Bet she'll foal tonight! Lol.....


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry about that, But Shiloh was Huge! lol

She will Probably foal at your Friends House (Murpheys Law lol)


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just gonna say take a trip she will foal. lol


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 4, 2008)

Any Foal Yet?!?!?

Sorry I CAN'T WAIT lol


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 4, 2008)

Kylie's gonna be gone for a couple days so won't have an update on her until she gets back!


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

Drat LOL!

Speaking of that murphys law, I was reading the "How to's of horses", and 1 of them was:

To get a horse to poop, clean the stall!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 4, 2008)

> To get a horse to poop, clean the stall!


Haha ain't that the truth! I just stripped down the weanlings stalls and put down fresh shavings, sure enough my brother's filly came trotting in, she always has to roll in the fresh shavings, got up and pooped.. Then the two colts came in, stuck them in their stalls and yep, fresh poop from both of em..






OH!


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

Its SOOO true LOL


----------



## Kylie (Jan 5, 2008)

*Good old Murphy, well he didnt help, lol.*

No foal still.

Just got home tonight & left her at my friends, she said she's not really ready but been doing some stretcing etc & tried to steal her Pt Welsh foal, yes they were on opposite sides of the fences but Rayne wanted the foal, *sigh*.





Will bring her home in the morn. And will update pics, lol.

As for my Welsh mare that's suddenly more preg than she's meant to be, her bag has gotten bigger & her milk is very sticky, unlike Rayne, so another mare on foal watch.





Thanks kindly everyone, you'r all been great.


----------



## Alex (Jan 5, 2008)

Now we got 2 ta wait for!!

Great...


----------



## Kylie (Jan 5, 2008)

Pinto28 said:


> Now we got 2 ta wait for!!
> 
> Great...



*Huh huh..... OH! LOL.*

Sass had a phantom last yr, then was served once for a Neg preg test in March, so was a bit concerned when she started bagging up, as she came home in Oct (yes only a couple of mths ago), served..... so i thought she might of been aborting, seems not, she took off the serve in late Feb, great.





Aint i glad my other mares all only have ONE due date, all were pos preg tests etc & all i have bred from before, so know what they are like.

Geez, lol.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 6, 2008)

*Rayne is now home.*

Some pics from today....





















This is the udder of my pony mare, Sass on the 28th Dec, i noticed the change on the 26th Dec.






Udder & body shots lastnight.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm, are her teats filling up? Looking good!

BTW, I love your pony!


----------



## Kylie (Jan 6, 2008)

hhpminis said:


> Hmmm, are her teats filling up? Looking good!
> 
> BTW, I love your pony!



*No they arent im afraid.*

She has a decent size bag, but no filling of the teats, whereas pony mare Sass has a small bag, but milk in her teats.

Thanks, yes she's a lovely pony, but been a nightmare the last 2 yrs due to non pregnancies, lol.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2008)

What's coming out of Rayne's teats now? Still yellow and clear? Is it getting to the honey stage yet?


----------



## Kylie (Jan 6, 2008)

hhpminis said:


> What's coming out of Rayne's teats now? Still yellow and clear? Is it getting to the honey stage yet?


*Still yellow/clear, not sticky.*

Yet sass has sticky honey colour from 1 teat, the other is milky, still cloudy & sweet. Lol.


----------



## minijoyj (Jan 6, 2008)

They are both going to go the same night. Wouldn't that be something? Most of my mini's don't have milk color, it is usually thick Colostrum when they foal.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW Rayne has Changed a Bunch!


----------



## Kylie (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...=88294&st=0

*How exciting, go check out the link, new thread!*

Thankyou to everyone that stood by me in this thread, thankyou very much for the advice, info & just keeping me sane, lol.


----------

